# Me & My Grandfather



## PinkFloydEffect (Jul 24, 2010)

He is dangerous, unprepared and his tools are unreliable. We are not arborists he is a mechanic. This is just a little comedy for yall so be nice!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvkrgGHsRfI


----------



## griffonks (Jul 24, 2010)

That was frustrating to watch. What's up with the yellow saw on the right edge of the screen? A Mac maybe? Is it cooked too?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jul 24, 2010)

griffonks said:


> That was frustrating to watch. What's up with the yellow saw on the right edge of the screen? A Mac maybe? Is it cooked too?



My bad, ya that's another saw he claimed "ran fine" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 24, 2010)

you got some balls for postin that here, ill check back tomorrow to read all the replies :greenchainsaw:


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jul 24, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> you got some balls for postin that here, ill check back tomorrow to read all the replies :greenchainsaw:



Haha yeah I know, these aren't my saws, like I said intended for laughs and how "NOT" to do things


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 24, 2010)

"Hold my saw and pull it while I kick my ass between the ears." Hahaha

That was a fun video! I liked how you pulled on the saw like 15 times, and your grandps grabs it, like your pulling it wrong, and pulls it like 25 times! LOL


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jul 24, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> "Hold my saw and pull it while I kick my ass between the ears." Hahaha
> 
> That was a fun video! I liked how you pulled on the saw like 15 times, and your grandps grabs it, like your pulling it wrong, and pulls it like 25 times! LOL



The solution would be to junk the saw and buy a new one, I may buy him a new saw for Christmas or start bringing my own (I forgot that day) it was made to show another family member he is starting to loose it.


----------



## NUTNDUN (Jul 30, 2010)

That was hilarious, thanks for posting it.


----------



## rmh3481 (Jul 30, 2010)

Dont eyeball your oil mix! I got a kick out of that one. Better to have too much than not enough ah? Kudos to you for helping out.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jul 30, 2010)

Both you guys got the point of this video! A little humor goes a long way, I am going to buy him a new Stihl for Christmas this year! AND AN OIL MEASURING CUP! ~Cheers


----------



## NUTNDUN (Jul 30, 2010)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Both you guys got the point of this video! A little humor goes a long way, I am going to buy him a new Stihl for Christmas this year! AND AN OIL MEASURING CUP! ~Cheers




I think if anything get him a 1 gallon gas can and a six pack of the little bottles of oil, can't mess that up. He won't know what to do with a Stihl LOL


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jul 30, 2010)

NUTNDUN said:


> I think if anything get him a 1 gallon gas can and a six pack of the little bottles of oil, can't mess that up. He won't know what to do with a Stihl LOL



He is just lazy and old school with his methods, I think he will hurt himself with a Stihl. I got a new job so I want to buy us both new chainsaws, matching ones and compare them in 10 years when mine looks new and his doesn't run :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## LWolken (Jul 30, 2010)

Those saws may run alot better if the oil mix ratio is right! They might start too. Glad to see a kid outside working anyday.

Lance


----------



## phillytreeking1 (Aug 1, 2010)

buy some files


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Aug 1, 2010)

phillytreeking1 said:


> buy some files



One of his draws in his Craftsman slider is full of files, he is going to show me how to sharpen a chain by hand!


----------



## NeoTree (Sep 7, 2010)

nothing like working with the family, lol. My grandpas got a deathwish too


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Sep 7, 2010)

charliejonathan said:


> That was a little hilarious.



That would be the whole point of the video 



NeoTree said:


> nothing like working with the family, lol. My grandpas got a deathwish too



Yea he is really on his way out fast, gotta get it on video before the only person that's taught me my tools, screwdrivers through torque wrenches and impact wrenches is gone forever. He truly knows his auto mechanics and tools just can't keep a single running chainsaw.


----------



## tex (Sep 23, 2010)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> That would be the whole point of the video
> 
> 
> 
> Yea he is really on his way out fast, gotta get it on video before the only person that's taught me my tools, screwdrivers through torque wrenches and impact wrenches is gone forever. He truly knows his auto mechanics and tools just can't keep a single running chainsaw.



Laughed out loud. Coworkers think I'm on crack now. Obviously not a small engine guy. Spend time with him while you can.


----------



## pwoller (Sep 23, 2010)

That was nice. I love how you had smoke coming off your head after cutting each peice.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Sep 23, 2010)

tex said:


> Laughed out loud. Coworkers think I'm on crack now. Obviously not a small engine guy. Spend time with him while you can.



opcorn: Yeah it makes me laugh pretty hard looking back on it now. He thinks he knows his small engines but I think he should stick to the automobile repair and machine shop machine repair. 



pwoller said:


> That was nice. I love how you had smoke coming off your head after cutting each peice.



I was covered in smoke several times that is how rich that gas was the smoke was heavy as :censored:


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 24, 2010)

Thats a awesome humorous video...thanks a lot for sharing it with us. Spend as much time with your grandpa as you can.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (May 28, 2011)

bcorradi said:


> Thats a awesome humorous video...thanks a lot for sharing it with us. Spend as much time with your grandpa as you can.


 
I spend every chance I get with him, my Grandmother died last night so now I'm REALLY spending a lot of time with him. Thanks for watching.


----------



## Metals406 (May 28, 2011)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> I spend every chance I get with him, my Grandmother died last night so now I'm REALLY spending a lot of time with him. Thanks for watching.


 
Sorry to hear about your grandma.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (May 28, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Sorry to hear about your grandma.


 
Thank you


----------

